# Iron body Training Head to Toe



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about starting iron body training.
Anyone got some tips on training any body part?


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it's shenmartialarts supply, but you can make your own, have these canvas socks(tubes) that you can fill with your choice of substance for conditioning or they come pre filled. These are meant to be used to conform to the body as it is being struck. We use Soy & Mung beans when we start our body conditioning for the healing properties of these beans. We do this in our system as well as body conditioning with the use of another person or a tree.
 Take in air hold Don Tien upon striking body then release Don Tien. This is not the same as muscle tensing if you do not work the Don Tien properly you will still become conditioned, but it takes longer to heal and it takes longer to develope. Also depending on how hard you train this, you want to have good Dit Da Jow for recovery(healing) so as to keep the conditioning up without too much down time.
Hope this helps, if you need any other specific exercises or input please feel free to ask or PM me.

~Sifu Tony Blum - Chuka Tong Long Kung Fu


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

ChukaSifu2 said:


> I think it's shenmartialarts supply, but you can make your own, have these canvas socks(tubes) that you can fill with your choice of substance for conditioning or they come pre filled. These are meant to be used to conform to the body as it is being struck. We use Soy & Mung beans when we start our body conditioning for the healing properties of these beans. We do this in our system as well as body conditioning with the use of another person or a tree.
> Take in air hold Don Tien upon striking body then release Don Tien. This is not the same as muscle tensing if you do not work the Don Tien properly you will still become conditioned, but it takes longer to heal and it takes longer to develope. Also depending on how hard you train this, you want to have good Dit Da Jow for recovery(healing) so as to keep the conditioning up without too much down time.
> Hope this helps, if you need any other specific exercises or input please feel free to ask or PM me.
> 
> ~Sifu Tony Blum - Chuka Tong Long Kung Fu


what does the don tien do exactly?


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you doing this training through your school, or are you doing it on your own?

Wing Lam has an iron body kit that comes with a dvd on iron body training exercises and it comes with 2 bags (mung bean and gravel) to start with the striking part.  I also believe that it comes with 2 4oz. dit da jow bottles.

Here is the website

www.wle.com


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

This is another thing for which you really need to have a good teacher.  Again, you can really HURT yourself if you go about this the wrong way.  You need to have the proper linaments to aid in healing, because you are systematically traumatizing parts of your body.  If you don't have the right linaments, you may not heal well and you may develop long term injuries and problems.  

It can be hard to know if you have the proper linaments.  There are linaments available commercially, but you do not know what the ingredients are.  They are not all created equally.  It's best to use a linament made by, or recommended by, a good teacher who really understands the iron body methods.

If you cannot find a good teacher to study with, then I strongly advise you DO NOT DO THIS BY YOURSELF, OR THRU BOOKS OR VIDEO INSTRUCTION.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> Are you doing this training through your school, or are you doing it on your own?
> 
> Wing Lam has an iron body kit that comes with a dvd on iron body training exercises and it comes with 2 bags (mung bean and gravel) to start with the striking part. I also believe that it comes with 2 4oz. dit da jow bottles.
> 
> ...


 

Wing Lam is actually a very knowledgeable kung fu sifu.  My sifu knows him well, and my kenpo teacher studied under him for a while.  I have had an opportunity to meet him and speak with him for a while one afternoon as well, and I found him to be a very amicable person.  Wing Lam is also willing to be open with his knowledge.

If you pursue this thru Wing Lam's material, then do this:  call him and discuss this with him and see if you can get some guidance directly from him.  Find out what the dangers are and what to watch out for.  See if you can build a repoire with him.

Still, I DO NOT RECOMMEND pursuing this in this fashion, but if you really feel you must, then get as much direct guidance from him as you can, while you use his materials.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

Flying Crane has given good advice but he always does that.:boing2:

I do not think you can train in Iron body without a teacher to guide you through the proper breathing,theory,cultivation,timing,training requirements. I recall a conversation with another master on Iron body and how some people would jump into it when the style was not suited for them at that point. Meaning just because you want to do it does not mean you should or can which a teacher determines and may add other requirements.


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Flying Crane has given good advice but he always does that.:boing2:
> 
> I do not think you can train in Iron body without a teacher to guide you through the proper breathing,theory,cultivation,timing,training requirements. I recall a conversation with another master on Iron body and how some people would jump into it when the style was not suited for them at that point. Meaning just because you want to do it does not mean you should or can which a teacher determines and may add other requirements.


thanks for the advice jade cloud alchemist, but i wouldent be this far if i didnt take any risks.

trail and error is my way.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 18, 2008)

> trail and error is my way.


 There once was a Taoist who became blind from performing a certain Qigong exercise.

There really is no trial and error in this: There is correct and incorrect which leads to health or health problems.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Wing Lam is actually a very knowledgeable kung fu sifu. My sifu knows him well, and my kenpo teacher studied under him for a while. I have had an opportunity to meet him and speak with him for a while one afternoon as well, and I found him to be a very amicable person. Wing Lam is also willing to be open with his knowledge.
> 
> If you pursue this thru Wing Lam's material, then do this: call him and discuss this with him and see if you can get some guidance directly from him. Find out what the dangers are and what to watch out for. See if you can build a repoire with him.
> 
> Still, I DO NOT RECOMMEND pursuing this in this fashion, but if you really feel you must, then get as much direct guidance from him as you can, while you use his materials.


 
From what I have read and heard about Wing Lam's video, it is set up for a long distance student and has been modified so you can get some of the benefits of iron body without the dangers.  The program is set up with a series of conditioning and dynamic tension exercises.  Then he shows you how to use the "beating bag" and apply/use the ointments.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Flying Crane has given good advice but he always does that.:boing2:
> 
> I do not think you can train in Iron body without a teacher to guide you through the proper breathing,theory,cultivation,timing,training requirements. I recall a conversation with another master on Iron body and how some people would jump into it when the style was not suited for them at that point. Meaning just because you want to do it does not mean you should or can which a teacher determines and may add other requirements.


 
As always good advice :asian:.



Tigron said:


> thanks for the advice jade cloud alchemist, but i wouldent be this far if i didnt take any risks.
> 
> trail and error is my way.


 
Higher level qigong is dangerous. Basically trial and error if you make an error here could cripple you or give you a condition or 2 that you really do not want. Look up Qi Gong-Induced Psychosis for starters.

My wife has seen this happen to seasoned Bagua practitioners in China that tried high level stuff on there own.



JadecloudAlchemist said:


> There once was a Taoist who became blind from performing a certain Qigong exercise.
> 
> There really is no trial and error in this: There is correct and incorrect which leads to health or health problems.


 

Tigron

Trail and error here can stop your training all together

I know it is rough when you want to train something and there is no teacher but sometimes you just have to wait


----------



## Tigron (Jun 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> As always good advice :asian:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me no likey waiting 

thanks for your concern though


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

Tigron said:


> me no likey waiting


 
me done talking now


----------



## pstarr (Jun 19, 2008)

Tigron-

     The truth is that you cannot achieve genuine iron body kung-fu without the guidance of a qualified teacher.  It is not possible.

     The first requirement is...patience.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2008)

Tigron said:


> what does the don tien do exactly?



Dantian


----------



## HG1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Tigron said:


> thanks for the advice jade cloud alchemist, but i wouldent be this far if i didnt take any risks. trail and error is my way.


 That won't work for iron body or any other conditioning method. 

Take the sound advice you've been given by others on this thread.


----------



## DaleDugas (Jun 28, 2008)

trolls looking to cause reactions.

summer time is here.


----------

